# Gall Bladder remval through your mouth???



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 25, 2007)

I found this short piece about it and I'm wondering what you all think?

*Oregon Surgeon Performs Gall Bladder Removal Through the Mouth*_

Recovery time from surgery to remove a gall bladder can be long and often painful. And over the years, surgeons have developed techniques to reduce the problem, using a laparoscope to make a much smaller incision.

But now, reports the Associated Press, comes ball bladder removal with no abdominal incision, because the organ is removed through the patient's mouth.

Using a technique he perfected in Brazil, Oregon surgeon Dr. Lee Swanstrom has performed at least three gall bladder removals in which the surgical instrument is sent into the stomach through the mouth, the wire service reports.

Swanstrom then cuts a small hole in the patient's stomach, locates the gall bladder and removes it through the mouth. The recovery time is much faster, the A.P. quotes Swanstrom as saying. And while the procedure is still in its experimental stage, he plans 22 more surgeries to measure outcomes.

Gall bladder surgery is the most common major surgery done in the United States each year, with an estimated 500,000 surgeries annually._


And another longer article:

http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/75789.php


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Sep 25, 2007)

Okay................that's just gross, but if it works and the recovery time is better and it proves safer than the older gallbladder surgery....I guess it's an option.

BUT I still say that is totally gross! LOL!:shocked: 
Keeping her mouth shut, Kara


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Sep 25, 2007)

Ewwww...

I dunno, kinda grosses me out.

I won't complain any more about my goofy belly button scar...really I won't.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 25, 2007)

It grossed me out too!!


----------



## Risible (Sep 25, 2007)

Abdominal surgery of any sort is risky; you're opening an area of the body that is intended by nature to be sealed to maintain a germ barrier. The stomach is separated from the abdominal cavity by its walls, otherwise the stomach's acidic contents would wreak havoc in it.

So you're either risking infection by opening wounds through the skin into the abdominal cavity or infection by opening a hole in the stomach into the abdominal cavity. Either way, there are risks involved. No free lunch here.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 25, 2007)

Great thread title, Sandie.


----------



## RevolOggerp (Sep 26, 2007)

Uhh... *blinks*

Boy, this is... err... weird. This reminds me of the gynecologist auto shop joke.


----------

